# Coughing kid



## Rescuechick76 (Aug 8, 2016)

My little boy has this wet cough thing goin on?? When he was on the bottle he would drink to fast and then have a wet cough where he would sound like he was clearing his throat. He's been off the bottle almost 2 weeks but he still has this gurgling wet cough. I had him to the vet last week to talk about neuter and horns and he did it a couple times there but the vet didn't seem concerned. He listened to his chest for quite a while. He eats, drinks, poops, pees, and acts normal. Temp was normal at the vet. Any thoughts??


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 8, 2016)

I personally have not had experience with pneumonia in goats, but I know a lot of people have. If I were you I would keep taking his temperature and watching his behavior. 

There is a pneumonia vaccine if you are worried he has fuid in his lungs. That might prevent it.

Of course coughing does not always mean pneumonia. Here is a helpful site:

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/coughinggoats.html

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @OneFineAcre


----------



## Rescuechick76 (Aug 8, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I personally have not had experience with pneumonia in goats, but I know a lot of people have. If I were you I would keep taking his temperature and watching his behavior.
> 
> There is a pneumonia vaccine if you are worried he has fuid in his lungs. That might prevent it.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 8, 2016)

My vet used to tell me "goat's cough", and she was a goat herd owner itself. She said that if I treated every cough they would be on antibiotics for ever. Now that I have 8 years of goat ownership under my belt I disagree with her. I used to hear coughs almost every winter and I frequently had kids with coughs...no fevers. Two years ago I started doing the pneumonia vaccine and it made a 99.9% improvement. The only does or kids that cough now are ones I have bought elsewhere. The does need two doses of the vaccine to be covered but I didn't know that last year so I don't think they passed the immunity on to their kids as they should have. I vaccinate about a month before freshening.

So last year I did have a bunch of kids with wet nasty coughs; no fevers. It went on for months and months and I finally got tired of hearing it and injected all of the them with Duramycin. It is a long acting antibiotic so I do it every 36 hours for three doses. The coughs went away.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 8, 2016)

D


babsbag said:


> My vet used to tell me "goat's cough", and she was a goat herd owner itself. She said that if I treated every cough they would be on antibiotics for ever. Now that I have 8 years of goat ownership under my belt I disagree with her. I used to hear coughs almost every winter and I frequently had kids with coughs...no fevers. Two years ago I started doing the pneumonia vaccine and it made a 99.9% improvement. The only does or kids that cough now are ones I have bought elsewhere. The does need two doses of the vaccine to be covered but I didn't know that last year so I don't think they passed the immunity on to their kids as they should have. I vaccinate about a month before freshening.
> 
> So last year I did have a bunch of kids with wet nasty coughs; no fevers. It went on for months and months and I finally got tired of hearing it and injected all of the them with Duramycin. It is a long acting antibiotic so I do it every 36 hours for three doses. The coughs went away.



Do you get your vaccine from Jeffer's?


----------



## babsbag (Aug 8, 2016)

I buy it at my local feed store or from Valley Vet 

Mannheimia Haemolytica Pasteurella Multocida Bacterin Cattle, Goat & Sheep Vaccine


----------



## Rescuechick76 (Aug 8, 2016)

babsbag said:


> My vet used to tell me "goat's cough", and she was a goat herd owner itself. She said that if I treated every cough they would be on antibiotics for ever. Now that I have 8 years of goat ownership under my belt I disagree with her. I used to hear coughs almost every winter and I frequently had kids with coughs...no fevers. Two years ago I started doing the pneumonia vaccine and it made a 99.9% improvement. The only does or kids that cough now are ones I have bought elsewhere. The does need two doses of the vaccine to be covered but I didn't know that last year so I don't think they passed the immunity on to their kids as they should have. I vaccinate about a month before freshening.
> 
> So last year I did have a bunch of kids with wet nasty coughs; no fevers. It went on for months and months and I finally got tired of hearing it and injected all of the them with Duramycin. It is a long acting antibiotic so I do it every 36 hours for three doses. The coughs went away.


So if I treat with duramycin (antibiotic?), would I wait for the cough to clear and then vaccinate for pneumonia? You vaccinate everyone? I only have the two, one girl & one boy. The girl has been great, no problems. The boy has one problem after another 
I got them from different places. Do you give a booster, how far apart? Sorry for all the questions but this is the only place I get any answers. And I really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 8, 2016)

Duramycin is an oxcytetracycline and is usually long acting. It will be called Duramycin LA 72-200 and you should be able to get it at TSC and most feed stores. There is also Biomycin 300, basically the same stuff. I just treated a kid this week that was obviously sick. She is 8 weeks old and weighs about 25 lb...a little girl. I do the every 36 hour dose. They say it is contraindicated by milk so you shouldn't use it in kids drinking milk but I have many times and it works every time.  

Dosage

4.5ml per 100 lbs. every 36-48 hours. Administer 3 shots (one every 36-48 hours.) 
OR
3ml per 100 lbs. once daily
I would wait for the cough to go away and then vaccinate. I do vaccinate everyone, but I have 40+ goats. I vaccinate the older goats every winter and the kids in the fall and then their second dose when the older goats get theirs. But if I only had two goats I probably wouldn't vaccinate at all unless I had a chronic problem.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 9, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Duramycin is an oxcytetracycline and is usually long acting. It will be called Duramycin LA 72-200 and you should be able to get it at TSC and most feed stores. There is also Biomycin 300, basically the same stuff. I just treated a kid this week that was obviously sick. She is 8 weeks old and weighs about 25 lb...a little girl. I do the every 36 hour dose. They say it is contraindicated by milk so you shouldn't use it in kids drinking milk but I have many times and it works every time.
> 
> Dosage
> 
> ...



Is biomycin 200 short acting?


----------



## babsbag (Aug 9, 2016)

No, it is long acting as well.  It doesn't sting as much though and is my preference when I can get it locally. 

I had it wrong in my previous post...it is Noramycin 300 LA and Biomycin 200, but both are long acting. The only short acting Oxcytet. that I have found is Agrimycin 200. If you have a goat that is really really sick, high fever,  etc. the short acting is nice as it will act faster. The long acting takes more time to get into the blood stream. (or so I have been told...I am not a vet) Of course if they are that sick a vet would be better but sometimes we have to do what we can without the vet.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 9, 2016)

Okay, thanks!


babsbag said:


> No, it is long acting as well.  It doesn't sting as much though and is my preference when I can get it locally.
> 
> I had it wrong in my previous post...it is Noramycin 300 LA and Biomycin 200, but both are long acting. The only short acting Oxcytet. that I have found is Agrimycin 200. If you have a goat that is really really sick, high fever,  etc. the short acting is nice as it will act faster. The long acting takes more time to get into the blood stream. (or so I have been told...I am not a vet) Of course if they are that sick a vet would be better but sometimes we have to do what we can without the vet.


----------



## rochelle~loves~goats (Oct 3, 2016)

So I have a question, which do you recommend for a cough? My Nigerian has had a cough for about 2 weeks & I've noticed once in awhile his nose dips...now it's getting cold out I need to nip this in the butt, would appreciate any help. He eats, drinks, plays normal, no signs of any illness...❤️


----------



## Rescuechick76 (Oct 3, 2016)

rochelle~loves~goats said:


> So I have a question, which do you recommend for a cough? My Nigerian has had a cough for about 2 weeks & I've noticed once in awhile his nose dips...now it's getting cold out I need to nip this in the butt, would appreciate any help. He eats, drinks, plays normal, no signs of any illness...❤️


I brought my lil guy in and the vet prescribed him nuflor. It seemed to help a little, but within a few days of the last dose he was coughing a lot again. So now we are gonna try oxytetracyine. Hoping this takes care of it. My poor lil guy


----------

